# Black and white ebony Coyote Howleer..



## bearmanric (Jun 13, 2013)

Black and white Ebony Coyote Howler. She turned out sweet. Very easy Howls. Rick

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2001-73_zpsaa17a5a6.jpg

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2003-43_zpsdb21ba1f.jpg

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2002-54_zps462c58fd.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Jun 13, 2013)

That's almost too pretty to use Rick. That's real eye candy.


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 13, 2013)

Very Nice for sure


----------



## RW Mackey (Jun 13, 2013)

Rick, very nice, black&white ebony is one of my favorite woods. You make a really sweet call.

Roy


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 13, 2013)

Really nice work Rick......


----------



## myingling (Jun 15, 2013)

Some good lookin wood ,,,Nice call


----------



## BrentWin (Jun 23, 2013)

Sharper than a razor. Nice work Rick!


----------

